# Alien Xenomorph



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Huge Xenomorph fan here. Looking forward to seeing the finished costume.


----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

O yes! i like where this is going. looking real good so far! Xenos are one of my absolute favs.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

You're off to a great start! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

I made progress on my Alien Xenomorph costume this weekend. I've been doing a little here and there to different parts but wanted to knock out, or almost knock out, one complete part of it so I focused primarily on the tail. 

I now just have the top ribbed bones to cut and glue on then paint all the foam. The tail can be raised up high or lowered to flow straight out behind me. I haven't decided which way to go yet but its adjistable so can play with it.

Here are some latest pics...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow... this looks amazing! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

I made progress in the past week or so. I started the hands and with the exception of some final paint touchups at the end are finished. Like a true Xenomporph I added a second thumb to each hand and elongated the fingers. I also joined the fingers together to make 2 long fingers on each hand. 

I cut out a hollow in the center of the head to fit an old bike helmet that I'll use to mount it on my head. I had to cut out the sides of the helmet to fit inside but made sure I did not cut the parts that contained the strapping that holds it on. When I had it deep enough and to size I pretty much Gorilla glued the top and sides and squeezed it in, then after an hour or so I used expanding insulation foarm (in a can) to fill in the gaps and add more hold. I also did some test painting of the head because the top MUST be smooth, shiny, and gloss black. I primed an area then painted with glossy black but it just did not pop so I covered a small area with a think cover of Paperclay, sanded, primed, painted and it shines in the darkness!!! I just finished covering the entire top head with Paperclay and when it dries tomorrow I will sand it then put in a coating of primer. I'll then also paint the sides and underneath....then its time to mold the double jaw and teeth. I also have some old vacuum cleaner hoses i will cut apart and attach to the sides as needed for detail.

Finally, tonight I cut and glued together 8 sections of foam board which will be the Back Pipes that I will eventually attach to the back of the costume. I set these to dry for 24 hours and can start cutting, shaping, and sanding them tomorrow night.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

I made alot of progress on my Alien head, double jaw, chest and back pipes. The head is done except for the neck and giving the top part a coat of glossy black paint so it shines. The chest also just now needs the sternum and stomach, and some arm details added. I'll paint the tail soon to complete that then I'll start the legs and done! This costume can be a little time consuming but i think it will be well worth it in the end. Here are the latest pics....


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

I have time tonight and decided to finish the last major piece of the head which is giving it the shiny head on top. Coat one is on and we'll see if it needs another after it dries.


----------



## pumpkinpatchkittykat13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow,thats brilliant!How long did that take you to make?


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks?. I started the cutting and shaping of the head in early July and I began the building the chest and tail in early August. I still have the legs and feet to do but they should be relatively quicker to do. I couldn't work on it every night but think I was doing something to it 2 or 3 times a week but also add in a full Saturday or Sunday at times. I see the light at the end of the tunnel now and think I can finish it by mid-Oct?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow ... lookin amazing so far ... can't wait to see it completed

amk


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh wow! that looks great! ?


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

That's awesome! Very iconic...


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

I finished my Alien Xenomorph this weekend with the feet. I dont have a complete picture yet with everything on but I'll get one later today and post. For my feet i got some platform shoes that had a 3.5" rise just to give me extra inches of height for effect and built a wire frame around them that I extended forward to lengthen them.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Finished! (maybe an added detail or two might go on, we'll see)....


----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

Awesomeness!! Pure awesomeness. I too went for the Big Chap myself. Gathered materials. Did tons of research. But alas I fell short. I ended up as Kane. Pretty pleased all said and done


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks! I'm happy the way it turned out and now I can't wait for the corporate Halloween party on the 30th! ha. 

That looks great! Where did you get the little Alien newborn?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

great job! ?


----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

Amazon of course! I mean coming all the way from LV-426 I wasnt surprised it got here faster than the lights that shipped from China. It came in a set with a facehugger. They’re soft a stuffed animalie but there’s no doubting what they are. And realitivly inexpensive. It was a flash deal the set was like $14


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Fantastic work on that costume!


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Frankly when I started it I wasn't exactly sure how it would turn out but I'm very pleased on the outcome and I appreciate all your great comments on my costume. Bring on the ToT's!...(and their parents!).


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

This costume was so much fun to wear at the corporate Halloween party at work. First prize in most Bone-Chilling category and First prize for Best Overall. ?


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

Super cool alien costume, great job!


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks DeadSideshow! It is one of my favorite costumes and can't wait to wear it again on another Halloween!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That costume is superb, HauntedPumpkin. It is obvious that you put a lot of work into it.

I dig yours as well, Stych.


----------

